# jigging AJ's



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

Headed out of Destin today and managed to catch some real nice amberjack 1 blackfin 3 almacos and 2 grouper both in the 30" range. It was a little rough in the morning but flatened out nicely around noon and the water looked a lot better than it did the last time I was out.



















little too heavy to lift










The keepers


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job!! That's a frickin' stud BFT!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

x2

What a fish!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

good mess of fish. congratulations. she look's like she is having a good time. thanks for the report


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a good catch and good company too.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

What fish? The childs face is PRICELESS!!!!

Whenever my boys get bowed up, the face and the fight are the best regardless of the fish or size!!!!

Great job!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about....Awesome catchand I agree with RD...Priceless!!!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

How deep of water were yall in? Im taking my brothers out Friday, its supposed to be pretty flat so I will be able to get in 70-100' of water hopefully.


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

right around 300'


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great smile on that child's face Congrats! What type/size jigs were you using?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet she loved skipping school fer that trip....:letsdrink Got some good eats right there....Blackened AJ....mmmmmmm:hungry


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to vote with the catch of the day crowd. The child's happiness and smile are absolutely priceless. I remember teaching my kids how to fish and I remember how they taught me what I had forgotten, how to enjoy the moment, to smile and laugh even if it made me look silly.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

great post:clap weve got to keep those kids fishen


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

Dimond jigs in A67 and A87. Also used a couple of those BPS ones that I painted up myself the grouper loved those but the sharks did also.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Sea That thanks for the info..new to the jigging thing and not sure of what jigs to buy.


----------

